# Bottarga (fish roe) recipes?



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, I just got some bottarga (Italian salted mullet roe, whole, 110 g.). I'll probably use it on pasta with chilies and olive oil. Anyone here have a favorite way of using it?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If I may hijack your thread..
What is the best way to store bottarga? How long does it keep? 

(..thanks tralfaz..)


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

Be my guest. I like to learn about my new plaything ingredients. The vacuum pack has an 18 month use by date. I've never used it before, so I googled around and various threads at chowhound use the term "long time" or "looooong time" if it's wrapped tightly in cling film then foil and refrigerated. It can dry out a bit but that apparently doesn't affect the flavor. If it gets moldy, scrape it off.

I also found a thread here at cheftalk (that I didn't find when I used the cheftalk search, I must have clicked on the wrong button) and there are a few recipe suggestions. 

More suggestions are welcome.

p.s. edit-

Just checked Mario Batali's 327, he keeps it in the freezer.


----------

